

Microsoft shows off 'new' Windows 8 input devices - saxamaphone69
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2012/07/30/new-windows-8-ready-mice-and-keyboards-from-microsoft-hardware.aspx

======
FreshCode
The Microsoft Touch Mouse looks nice. The snarky editorialized title doesn't
do the blog post justice. Nowhere does Microsoft imply that these are a "new"
type of input device. The article title only mentions, "New Windows 8-ready
mice and keyboards..."

Just like Apple, it makes sense for Microsoft to sell accessories specific to
its Surface offerings.

~~~
astrodust
The difference is Microsoft is supposed to be a software vendor and has a very
large number of OEMs depending on them staying that way.

------
laacz
I can tell about Microsoft Touch Mouse (last mentioned in the article) first
hand. I've been using it for about seven months, and sometimes it is annoying.
Idea is great - multitouch mouse, but implementation is shaky. I'd like to
call this bug "unintentional scroll".

Since its surface is touch-sensitive, it is really easy to perform unwanted
tasks like scrolling, when just moving it or clicking. For example, when
holding Ctrl and trying to click a link to open it in new tam, you should be
really accurate. If you're not (I'm often not) it starts scrolling and with
Ctrl it just zooms in and out web pages.

You can get used to it, but it happens from time to time anyway.

On the other hand, Microsoft Arc Touch mouse ir an awesome portable mouse to
keep in your bag. It takes time to get used to it, but when you do, it is
awesome. It fits anywhere, because of its design (flat, when switched off). It
is light. It is wireless.

------
ditoa
That wedge mouse looks awful. Horrific memories of the Apple puck mouse coming
back.

The first keyboard looks like the cheap £5 keyboards you can get on ebay. The
second one doesn't look so bad but still nothing amazing.

Pretty "meh" line up in all honesty.

------
iuguy
I don't get it. The keyboard looks like a cheapo plastic thing that offers
nothing different from other cheapo plastic keyboards, and the mouse looks
dreadful. Why would people choose this over a normal bluetooth keyboard/mouse?

~~~
eaxbin
Because Microsoft is 'cool' now. ;)

------
robin_reala
The Wedge Touch Mouse looks suspiciously puck-like.

------
duqee
Hope this keyboard comes with a simple 1 click shut down hot key for desktop
versions, 4 clicks to shut down my PC in Preview told me that Windows 7 will
be a strong runner in desktop OS for a long time yet. Mouse looks dreadful
too.

~~~
binarycrusader
Doesn't one press of the power button work? Even then, newer PCs are so power
efficient that you can generally just put the PC to sleep and not bother
turning it off.

